# Bargain: 30 CD Harmonia Mundi Age of Elightenment Box



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Even shipped to the US, it's still under a buck a disk.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B005BZBY1I/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Damn! Just the Jacobs recording of _Le nozze di Figaro_ is worth the price of admission... but it also includes the great Jacobs' recording of Gluck's _Orfeo & Euridice_ and Christies' _Castor et Pollux_ and Herreweghe's 9th among a wealth of other marvelous recordings. If I didn't already have almost everything on this disc I'd jump on it myself.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow, quite a set. I'm rather tempted. I can't say that those pieces are on my must have list at this point in time, but the reviews plus the price make it enticing.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Being such a neophyte, I don't suffer the same limitations as the rest of you
I've ordered it, and am already looking forward to listening to all the music.
When I get back from my holiday/vacation in Scotland


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Seriously, this is one of the best values I've ever come across. The only reason I didn't jump is that I already have most of the music included... much of it in the same performances. I have two versions of Gluck's _Orfeo et Euridice_ including this classic Harmonia Mundi recording. I have 5 or 6 versions of _Le nozze di Figaro_... including Rene Jacobs (indeed I have all of Jacobs' performances of Mozart operas). I don't even know how many recordings of Beethoven's 9th I have (counting Philippe Herreweghe's). Had I stumbled upon this box set just two years ago I would have pounced. As it is, the best box set values that I have stumbled upon recently include:










-A lovely collection of performances by Sequentia of the music of Hildegard of Bingen, one of the greatest medieval composers.










-A great box set of of discs by the Huelgas Ensemble performing music from the Middle Ages and Renaissance.










-A ridiculously priced ($20 US) recording of a descent performance of Wagner's entire Ring Cycle.










-This may just have been my favorite purchase: This box set contains all of Bach's larger choral works in the brilliant recordings by Gardiner as well as 10 or 11 more discs of Bach's finest cantatas, also in performances by Gardiner.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Is A Secret Labyrinth all choral music?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Is A Secret Labyrinth all choral music?

Well I believe it is almost all vocal music... including smaller vocal ensembles. But then it seems that a vast majority of the "serious" music of the middle ages was vocal... although I have some examples of Islamic/Spanish music that is more instrumental.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Back in the early 80s, I had a box set of David Munroe with sackbutts and such. That's what I'm looking for.


----------

